# sales jobs in canada



## uzma mansoor (Jun 28, 2009)

hi
where in canada can sales jobs be found? my husband has a work experience of 16 years in P&G pakistan as a unit manager sales. especially in which city should we move? we have two kids 11,and 7 years old.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*sales*



uzma mansoor said:


> hi
> where in canada can sales jobs be found? my husband has a work experience of 16 years in P&G pakistan as a unit manager sales. especially in which city should we move? we have two kids 11,and 7 years old.


 Sales jobs can be found all over Canada where there is a job opening at any particular time , have you already applied for immigration to see if you are eligible ?


----------



## uzma mansoor (Jun 28, 2009)

oddball said:


> Sales jobs can be found all over Canada where there is a job opening at any particular time , have you already applied for immigration to see if you are eligible ?




yes i have applied for immigration.waiting for the medical.but still i want to have a job in hand before comming especially my husband.


----------

